# Another honor bestowed



## thor9541 (Dec 15, 2011)

I would like to thank the Brothers and Sisters oh Pride of Hollywood OES chapter#56 PHA for nominating me as WP in which I declined out of respect and for electing me your associate Patron for 2012


----------



## BEDickey (Dec 15, 2011)

*congrats!*

Congrats brother!


----------



## jwhoff (Dec 15, 2011)

Wages of masonry ... congrats!


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Dec 18, 2011)

Congrats my brother.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Dec 18, 2011)

Congratulations Brother!!

I believe that means that you and I will be in the East as Worth Patrons in our repsective OES Chapters the same year!


----------



## thor9541 (Dec 21, 2011)

*If its will and pleasure of the order*

Thanks to all the brother for you well wishes and Bro. Stewart  if the order sees fit we shall


----------



## khilles (Dec 21, 2011)

Congrats bro


----------



## jwhoff (Dec 21, 2011)

Well done Brother Stewart!  I see you're still having a problem saying no thanks.  Still ... I see the reasoning behind the many, many requests of your time. 

God bless you and those brethren weighing in on this link.

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you all!


----------



## K.S. (Dec 21, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## hlnelson (Dec 22, 2011)

Congratulations Brothers


----------

